# Tota's in labor!!!



## Joe711

Hi!!

Tota was in labor for the past 24hrs so hopefully hopefully today she will give
Birth "Fingers/Paws Crossed"

:love2:luv:2kitties:kittyball


----------



## Blumpy710

Good luck!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Joe, How is Mama Cat doing?
Has she had her Kits yet?
Hoping all is well!!


----------



## Joe711

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## cat face

AWWWW!!! so teeny tiny!!
It looks like everyone is well. Hopefully so?


----------



## B&KsDaddy

Very cute.


----------



## Darkaine

Wooo! Looks great hope everyone is well.


----------



## Joe711

She gave birth today morning to 4 kittens ^_^ 

2 orange and white 
1 tortie and white (calico but looks more like a tortie) 
1 Silver Grey Tabby 

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## marie73

Hopefully she and the kittens will be alright. She's still a kitten herself and really shouldn't have any more.


----------



## Jetlaya67

AWW, how sweet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Joe hows Mama cat and kitts doing? They all sound so cute, love their colors!


----------



## Joe711

Magisto Video | Untitled


----------



## catloverami

Wow, you got the rainbow litter ....very nice kittens and some longhairs too! They look very healthy and lively.


----------



## Jetlaya67

My heart just melted! What beautiful kittens! Thank you for the video.


----------



## Joe711

catloverami said:


> Wow, you got the rainbow litter ....very nice kittens and some longhairs too! They look very healthy and lively.


oh they say thank you ^_^

longhairs? how do u know ^_^


----------



## Joe711

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Joe711

their growing so fast <3 <3 <3 1 week old today


----------



## Joe711




----------



## 10cats2dogs

Just to Precious!!


----------



## TabbCatt

Awwww! Geez, this is just too much, too cute, right in the palm of your hand! LOL. :luv


----------



## catloverami

The torbie & white girl looks very fluffy to me and one of the red & white bi-colors look to me to have at least a medium longhair coat, especially the red & white one in the earlier photo has quite a wavy coat that you usually don't see if it's going to be a shorthair. Very cute and nicely marked.


----------



## Joe711

By looking at the Ears This seems to be medium/longhair too ^_^


----------



## Joe711

This little girl might even be more longer haired than the others, what do u guys think?


----------



## sweetcuddles

Cuteness overload.


----------



## sweetcuddles

If you need help sexing them, let me know. I can sex kittens at about 3-4 weeks of age.


----------



## Joe711

sweetcuddles said:


> If you need help sexing them, let me know. I can sex kittens at about 3-4 weeks of age.



we already see one orange and white kitty has "Boy Parts" and the others don't....we will see ^_^


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am in love! Cuteness overload here!


----------



## Joe711

Magisto Video | Untitled 2 weeks old today, falling from the cat bed lol  

"should i make a new thread for the kittens?"


----------



## Astarael

They are very gorgeous!!! I love the little brown tabby... <3


----------



## Fear

Oh lord, what a fluffy tail on that little orange one! Thick coat or not, it will probably end up looking like a little fox!


----------



## Joe711

this orange girl will be so fluffy <3 <3 <3









My other Kitten ^_^ <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jetlaya67

Thanks for the video! So cute!


----------



## Joe711

do you guys think she will be longhair?

KITTEN SELFIE <3


----------



## marie73

Well, Tota's no longer in labor, so new pictures can be posted in Meet My Kitty.


----------

